# أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة



## وليم تل (26 مايو 2008)

ابانا الذي في السموات








ليتقدس اسمك








ليأتي ملكوتك







لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض








خبزنا الذى للغد اعطنا اليوم






واغفر لنا ذنوبنا







كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا
ولا تدخلنا في تجربة








لكن نجنا من الشرير








بالمسيح يسوع ربنا








لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد
الى الابد امين​


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

*عن جد اكثر من رائع وليم
والصور معبرة كتير وتزيد من الاحساس بالصلاة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## استفانوس (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

في غاية الروعة
ربنا يباركك حبيبي​


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*




جمييييييييييلة جدا يا وليم ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

روووووووعه فعلا يا وليم .......ميررررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

جميلة جدا يا وليم 

تسلم ايديك 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## twety (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

*فعلا فعلا راااااااائعه
سلم ايدك يافندم
ربنا يعوووووضك تعب محبتتتتتك
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

*جميلة جدا يا وليم 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## jesus_son (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

*على فكرة موضوع مفيد جدا وانا من ضمن المستفيدين بيه لأنى ساعات اقراء ابانا الذى فى السموات بأستعجال ولا اركز فى معانيها
و هذا الموضوع يتبنى فكرة فهم الصلاة والتركيز بكل كلمة بها عن طريق الصور المترجمة لها
فعلا نشكر الأستاذ وليم تل على تعب محبته و موضوعاته الجميلة بالمنتدى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

الروعة من روعتك
جيلان
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك الدائم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

الروعة من روعتك
استفانوس
وبمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

حقا انتى الاجمل
مريمتى
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

الروعة من روعتك
دونا نبيل
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
وتشجيعك الدائم
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

حقا انت الاجمل
احلى ديانة 
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

الروعة من روعتك 
تويتى
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

حقا انتى الاجمل
كاريمة
بمرورك العطر 
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبانا الذى فى السموات مصورة*

شكرا ابن المسيح
على مرورك العطر
وتشجيعك الراقى
مودتى​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مسيحى وافتخر
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*عاشت ايدك وليم*

*شكرا الك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي وليم

ربنا يباركك 

صلاة مقبولة​


----------



## وليم تل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بنوتة
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## عمانوئيل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الصور الجميله ديه


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

صور خطيره وليم ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عمانوئيل
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا حبيبة المسيح
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## زكريا ابن الملك (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبيت اشيد بجمال الموضوع لقبت كل اخواتي اوفوا*
*اضم صوتي معاهم ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا يا وليم

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يباركك  سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا انت الاجمل 
زكريا
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا انت الاجمل
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييلة يا وليم

ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## fady22 (1 يناير 2009)

[الصور معبرة وتدعو للتامل اثناء الصلاة شكرا حبيبى على تعب محبتك


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
خاطى ونادم
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا فادى
على مرورك العطر
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمت بود​


----------

